# My new trailer!!



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I had this trailer built so i could move most of my snow equipment in one shot. The upper deck's back section is hydraulic so when i need to move my 10' Artic it's not a problem. The open section in front of the dump is 5' long, for the vbox, with pallet fork storage on either side. The dump is 14' long and both sides open for so its easier to secure the skid steer. There is storage for load binders, spare tire, and chains under the dump box. There are seperate pumps and batteries for the deck and dump box. The front part of the box has u channel welded 2' from the front so i can slide some 2x 10's and haul some salt and keep it seperate from the skid steer. I fiqured that if i was going to by a new trailer i wanted something that fit all my needs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You using an s10 or Ranger to pull it?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty innovative trailer... But the last thing I'd be doing is hauling salt with it...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1466340 said:


> But the last thing I'd be doing is hauling salt with it...


x2. I'd barrow someone elses trailer for that.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

That is a bad ass trailer.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

A couple more pics....


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a nice trailer, Hope it works well for you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

got to ask,how much?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks like a good idea. whats that weigh empty?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Grandview pm me, and Triple L,,,, I'm considering rhino lining the dump box. What do ya think?? Either way, the bottom line is its a piece of equipment. I appreciate the great replies. Thanks. I'll post some more pics next week with it loaded. It weighs 7000lbs


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

get some pics when its all loaded up with everything.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bugthug;1466346 said:


> That is a bad ass trailer.


You should get one so I can borrow it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang that's a nice trailer. If it weighs 7k empty, then you can only haul 7k of cargo?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

NO,,,its got two 8000LB axles so a little over 9000 of cargo. With the skid loader the Artic and the vbox it will be over by about 500 lbs. I'll take that risk considering my area.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

cjwoz;1466422 said:


> NO,,,its got two 8000LB axles so a little over 9000 of cargo. With the skid loader the Artic and the vbox it will be over by about 500 lbs. I'll take that risk considering my area.


Right on. I'm not sure how they rate it, but I would think some of the weight transfers to the truck also, so you can maybe add another 1k or more onto that also?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like cam superline
Triple l. That trailer of mine hauled lots of salt. You said it looked good for 3 years old


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What do you have for a hitch setup on the truckside and where did you mount your electrical plug in the bed? I'm looking to put a fifth wheel setup in my 06 once the season gets going. Trailer looks great!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!! I like that configuration...was considering something like it for my next if I don't go enclosed


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1466436 said:


> Looks like cam superline
> Triple l. That trailer of mine hauled lots of salt. You said it looked good for 3 years old


Your trailer does look great Dean... Just typically trailers have the worst paint job on the planet and I know 2 years of just driving one in the salt sure beat myn up good let alone having salt in it... Hopefully his has the super good paint job!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Coat that sucker in Fluid Film and it'll be alright!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking trailer i want one


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I could use a unit like that. Very nice.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice! .... Seems practical, well done!


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess i dont get why you will have a v-box on it?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

A spot to store,and transport it in case I need it.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a awsome trailer!!! would like to see pics of it loaded.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1466440 said:


> What do you have for a hitch setup on the truckside and where did you mount your electrical plug in the bed? I'm looking to put a fifth wheel setup in my 06 once the season gets going. Trailer looks great!


5th wheel for a camper or gooseneck for a trailer like he posted?

For a gooseneck you can't beat B&W, they also make a 5th wheel hitch for their gooseneck setup.

My plug is about 8" infront of the wheel well on my drivers side of the bed. Protected but an absolute pita to get to with my toolbox and fuel tank in the bed.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If the trailer has 8,000lb axles, it should have a little over 2000lbs on the pin.(15 percent).


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

That looks like a trailer I thought up in my head. Everyone told me it would be too heavy.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

musclecarboy;1466798 said:


> That looks like a trailer I thought up in my head. Everyone told me it would be too heavy.


I remember that sketch...that wasn't in your head it was out loud.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The axles are fairly far back to the rear. That is going to cause the pin weight to go up when loaded. Hope you have more than a SRW truck for pulling it.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

MCWLANDSCAPING,,, the hitch setup is from etrailer.com its a B&W that 7/21 and the wiring is a very simple adapter.

OLDMANKENT,,,This is a trailer that i would borrow from a friend of mine was alot heavier!!Thumbs Up


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

cjwoz;1466833 said:


> MCWLANDSCAPING,,, the hitch setup is from etrailer.com its a B&W that 7/21 and the wiring is a very simple adapter.
> 
> OLDMANKENT,,,This is a trailer that i would borrow from a friend of mine was alot heavier!!Thumbs Up


I'm not worried about the actual wiring but just where I would want to put the plug. A friend of mine has an F-450 with a flat bed & goose-neck hookup. He had been plugging his trailer into the 7-way at the back of the truck and kept ripping the wire in half...what a surprise! I added a plug underneath the bed right next to the goose-neck hitch to keep this from happening and re-wired the neck of the trailer so that the plug ran up and over the goose-neck and down to the new plug. With a hide-a-ball setup for a pickup there is no plate in the middle that gets flipped up to keep the bed as close to stock as possible. I want to keep the trailer side plug wire as close to the hookup as possible without it getting in the way of using the bed when not towing but just can't figure out where that best spot would be


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mark13;1466762 said:


> 5th wheel for a camper or gooseneck for a trailer like he posted?
> 
> For a gooseneck you can't beat B&W, they also make a 5th wheel hitch for their gooseneck setup.
> 
> My plug is about 8" infront of the wheel well on my drivers side of the bed. Protected but an absolute pita to get to with my toolbox and fuel tank in the bed.


I would like a Hide-a-ball goose-neck setup. I have heard about B&W from others as well and seeing what you tow sure reinforces the good product name. I have access to a good sized goose-neck equipment trailer that I would much rather use when towing heavy than my tilt-deck flat bed bumper pull, just not having the setup on my truck somewhat nullifies that access! I have a large trailer/towing parts supply warehouse not a mile away from me, I'll have to stop in for pricing here soon.

Thank you for the input!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1466897 said:


> I would like a Hide-a-ball goose-neck setup. I have heard about B&W from others as well and seeing what you tow sure reinforces the good product name. I have access to a good sized goose-neck equipment trailer that I would much rather use when towing heavy than my tilt-deck flat bed bumper pull, just not having the setup on my truck somewhat nullifies that access! I have a large trailer/towing parts supply warehouse not a mile away from me, I'll have to stop in for pricing here soon.
> 
> Thank you for the input!!


You can't beat a B&W, made in America and well built. I along with 8 or so others I'm friends with all use them and never have trouble even going as much as nearly 2x their rated capacity. As long as they offer a hitch for the truck I'm driving I'll never buy a different brand.

B&W on Nightly News.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mark13;1466908 said:


> You can't beat a B&W, made in America and well built. I along with 8 or so others I'm friends with all use them and never have trouble even going as much as nearly 2x their rated capacity. As long as they offer a hitch for the truck I'm driving I'll never buy a different brand.
> 
> B&W on Nightly News.


Just looked it up on the local places website, list is $418 so i think i'll be able to get it for about $300 with my shop discount which isn't too bad IMO. I shouldn't have any issues towing a gooseneck with my truck even though its a short box should I? I could see issues with a big fifth wheel camper but I can't envision a problem in my situation but am not 100% sure.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1466911 said:


> Just looked it up on the local places website, list is $418 so i think i'll be able to get it for about $300 with my shop discount which isn't too bad IMO. I shouldn't have any issues towing a gooseneck with my truck even though its a short box should I? I could see issues with a big fifth wheel camper but I can't envision a problem in my situation but am not 100% sure.


If you get a slider hitch you'll be ok. A lot of people tow with short beds, just have to be a little more careful.

If your using just a gooseneck trailer you'll be fine, just don't get to crazy with really sharp turns. (trailer 90* to the truck, etc)


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Mcwlandscaping,,,my wiring is mounted( flush) side of the bed 8" from the trail gate


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cjwoz;1466422 said:


> NO,,,its got two 8000LB axles so a little over 9000 of cargo. With the skid loader the Artic and the vbox it will be over by about 500 lbs. I'll take that risk considering my area.


Axle rating is irrelevant. What's the GVWR?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Axle rating is not irrelevant. You can be within gvw and be over on 1 or more axles if the load is not distributed properly. Around here the fine is a dollar a pound on over axle, while it is 10 cents a pound for over gross.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1467092 said:


> Axle rating is not irrelevant. You can be within gvwR and be over on 1 or more axles if the load is not distributed properly. Around here the fine is a dollar a pound on over axle, while it is 10 cents a pound for over gross.


For the question at hand it was.

As far as you statement. If you maintain reasonable levelness how could you overload 1 axle?

If your GVWR matches the sum of the axle ratings you would have to have a negative tongue weight to be over on axle but under GVWR.

That's why it still boils down to GVWR first.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

The trailer has 2 8000 lbs axles and the trailer is 7000lbs by itself. So legally I can carry 9000 lbs of cargo. I designed the trailer so that when I put the ,1700lbs, Artic on top and the Skid loader in the back the load will balance (motor in the rear pull in). I have 3 sets of rings in the dump box so I have a few different options on how I want to distribute the load. I guess I'm going for a see saw effect. If the trailer feels like its pulling up on the truck I can always move the machine up in the box. I towed the empty trailer back about 400 miles the day I picked it up and ill say that I never felt like it was lifting up on the truck or vise versa. This trailer will only be maxed out a couple times per year and it will be towed locally. I will post some loaded pics soon. Thanks again for all the great responses.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cjwoz;1467105 said:


> The trailer has 2 8000 lbs axles and the trailer is 7000lbs by itself. So legally I can carry 9000 lbs of cargo.


What is the GVWR? GAWR maens nothing by itself.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I see we're getting technical, the gooseneck hitch is rated for 25000 lbs and the axles are rated to 16000lbs and the 10ply tires are rated at 3790 per so technically the GVWR IS 15160 with these tires.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cjwoz;1467110 said:


> I see we're getting technical, the gooseneck hitch is rated for 25000 lbs and the axles are rated to 16000lbs and the 10ply tires are rated at 3790 per so technically the GVWR IS 15160 with these tires.


All of these numbers mean nothing. What is the GVWR?

How did you have a custom trailer built and not spec a GVWR?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cretebaby;1467112 said:


> All of these numbers mean nothing. What is the GVWR?
> 
> How did you have a custom trailer built and not spec a GVWR?


Who cares!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1467115 said:


> Who cares!!!


I do. And the owner should.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The gvw of heavier trailers is often the total of the axles plus the recommended max tongue weight. When the trailer is light, tongue weight means little. When the trailer is maxed out, to little tongue weight will make the combination uncontrollable. Too little tongue weight can also overload the rear axle.Too much will overload the front axle, as well as the rear of the truck.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cretebaby;1467148 said:


> I do. And the owner should.


What are you, a cop?!


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Yoda,,,I mean cretebaby what different GVRW could there possibly be???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cjwoz;1467191 said:


> Yoda,,,I mean cretebaby what different GVRW could there possibly be???


Try the one on the VIN plate.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1467177 said:


> The gvw of heavier trailers is often the total of the axles plus the recommended max tongue weight. When the trailer is light, tongue weight means little. When the trailer is maxed out, to little tongue weight will make the combination uncontrollable. Too little tongue weight can also overload the rear axle.Too much will overload the front axle, as well as the rear of the truck.


Do you know the difference between GVWR and GVW? You virtually can't overload one axle. It would have to be crazy out of level to do that


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I appreciate your concern,,,and the plate is stamped 16000 GVWR


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a really nice trailer. I hate to think of what that cost. I am going to look at used gooseneck tomorrow.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cjwoz;1467256 said:


> I appreciate your concern,,,and the plate is stamped 16000 GVWR


So the Trailer weights 4000#'s and after you put the skid steer (guess 8000#'s) on it you can haul about 2 yds of dirt?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

hlntoiz;1467331 said:


> So the Trailer weights 4000#'s and after you put the skid steer (guess 8000#'s) on it you can haul about 2 yds of dirt?


Trailer weighs 7k empty.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Great look trailer set up. The B&W gooseneck is the way to go I had one but had to change it out as I needed a sliding 5th wheel as well for my 5th wheel camper. So I had to get a reese system so I could change between the gooseneck plate and 5th wheel slider.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

oldmankent;1467340 said:


> Trailer weighs 7k empty.


Ouch, So what is the point of the trailer? Can't carry a SS and any load. you where better off with just a heavy duty dump trailer IMO


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

hlntoiz;1467548 said:


> Ouch, So what is the point of the trailer? Can't carry a SS and any load. you where better off with just a heavy duty dump trailer IMO


Why can't you haul a skid? Or a load?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm trying to figure that one out myself..


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

BossPlow2010;1467561 said:


> Why can't you haul a skid? Or a load?


My point is you can't haul *both* at once "legally". So why have a trailer that is multifunctional when you can't use both functions at once? to each there own but If it where me I would have just bought a triaxle gooseneck dump trailer and forget the area to load other equipment. Just saying. There is just alot of extra weight and length for what really? If it has another axle adding another 8k carrying weight then I think you would be better off.

I am sure it will work out for you good, I am just making an observation.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the benefit of hauling a skid, unloading, loading your tearout dumping and brining back your stone or material and not having to unhook or go back to the yard for another trailer.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow that's really nice!


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Hlntoiz,,I see your point!!! However, This trailer's primary purpose is to move my snow equipment at one time. I store most of that equipment in a garage. In Chicago yard space can run a premium. When the time comes that I no longer have that storage. I can store all my equipment on this trailer and then rent yard space. I do have secondary uses for this trailer. To address your comment,,,I knew that if I made it a tri axel ,with the truck I have, I would always run the truck overloaded. My truck is rated to tow 16000 with a bed hitch. I know that the truck will easily pull more and has, but with a design such as this, and what I use it for, I wanted to keep it a legal as possible


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

sweet trailer! I could use one just like it


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Pics of the trailer loaded


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

The last couple of pics!!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that you see how you have it all in there, Thats a great idea


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

How are you not over your RGAWR with it loaded like that? Just wondering? Do you have one of these? http://www.sherline.com/lm.htm Mine is great. I can dial in the tongue weight just right. You can eyeball a load all day, but actually weighing it is nice. Amazing what moving something 12" will do.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

oldmankent;1468808 said:


> How are you not over your RGAWR with it loaded like that? Just wondering? Do you have one of these? http://www.sherline.com/lm.htm Mine is great. I can dial in the tongue weight just right. You can eyeball a load all day, but actually weighing it is nice. Amazing what moving something 12" will do.


Thing only reads to 5k? I'd break that in a hurry.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Oldmankent,,, I purposely loaded the machine that way to show how the tailer and truck sit with the weight primarily towards the front. I would normally flip the machine around. I do like your idea how much is one of those tongue scales.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A tilt and load bed on the back would have been nice now looking at your loaded pictures and if this is the trailers primary purpose... But overall very nice...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

cjwoz;1468835 said:


> Oldmankent,,, I purposely loaded the machine that way to show how the tailer and truck sit with the weight primarily towards the front. I would normally flip the machine around. I do like your idea how much is one of those tongue scales.


I don't think it's more than $200. They have three different gauges. They are most accurate when your tongue weight is around the middle of the gauge range. For you, I think you'd need the 5k anyway. It's a nicely built scale. You can swap out gauges if you ever get a lighter trailer.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;1468691 said:


> Now that you see how you have it all in there, Thats a great idea


Agreed, Makes sense now.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice setup!


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of everything back my friends yard. These pics were taken awhile ago and I stll haven't had a chance to unload it. It's hard to see but the machine's bucket is up top across from the Artic. There is also a smaller, pallet mounted, transfer tank up ther in the bucket


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet setup!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats slicker than snot, you only use the skidder during the winter months or what?


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet trailer!


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, the skidder is ,for the most part, only used for snow.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a sweet setup. Kinda cool you can move it all at once.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I finally dragged everything out. Sorry about the dark pic.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

That's a really nice set up. Congrats.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Trailer looks great.

Responding to a couple old posts...


jhenderson9196;1467177 said:


> The gvw of heavier trailers is often the total of the axles plus the recommended max tongue weight. When the trailer is light, tongue weight means little. When the trailer is maxed out, to little tongue weight will make the combination uncontrollable. Too little tongue weight can also overload the rear axle.Too much will overload the front axle, as well as the rear of the truck.


Don't those axles have an equalizer, like the tandem axles on a travel trailer?


Mark13;1468819 said:


> Thing only reads to 5k? I'd break that in a hurry.


Could double or triple it with a couple sufficiently strong blocks of wood or short metal beams. Place block (approximately equal in height to scale) next to scale with a 2-foot piece straddling both, center tongue between the two, double what the scale reads. Put it at 33% from the block end and triple what the scale reads. I did this with my camper and a bathroom scale, successfully measured 700+ pounds within a couple pounds of what the truck stop scale said later that day...the technique should scale up (pun not intended) just fine.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry, No equalizers....


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Love the trailer. Can i ask who made it? What part of Chicago you in?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

D @ k trailer made it and They're in Nebraska. I'm a north sider, and The trailer is in a yard in wheeling. Pm me if you ever want to take a closer look


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

cjwoz;1472846 said:


> Here are some pics of everything back my friends yard. These pics were taken awhile ago and I stll haven't had a chance to unload it. It's hard to see but the machine's bucket is up top across from the Artic. There is also a smaller, pallet mounted, transfer tank up ther in the bucket


Great set up! Where do you plow in chicago? And how do you like your sectional pusher and wideout ????


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies!! Snowish10.. I plow all over the northwest side of the city and Elmwood Park. I've had the wideout for 4 season now and it's been great!! I did put jerre's edges on the wings when i first got the plow. As far as the Artic goes, I really do like it. however, my machine is a 2 speed and on larger lots(in high gear) the wings shoes will wear down (not really fast but noticeable on bigger lots). It's a small price to pay when you see the over all out come with the Artic. Now to complicate things, I recently came into contract of plowing city street, and i needed a backup plan in case one of the subs trucks goes down. So i picked up an older 8' Kage. I figured since the machine is usually done in 3 hours. i could pick up the machine, Kage and operator and drop them all off. I bought the Kage cause its a lot cheaper than running another truck. I will definitely keep track which one is faster on the main job (not the city streets). I'll post pics next week.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Elmwood Park? We were neighbors for a while! I lived at Sayre and Grand. Not too far from ya now. Mannheim and Cermak.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sawboy;1525562 said:


> Elmwood Park? We were neighbors for a while! I lived at Sayre and Grand. Not too far from ya now. Mannheim and Cermak.


I live very close to both of you. Im at roosevelt and westchester blvd.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

snowish10;1526095 said:


> I live very close to both of you. Im at roosevelt and westchester blvd.


Snowish, you're one block east, and just north of me. I'm at Balmoral and Mannheim. LOL. We'll have to meet up one of these days.

Bob


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sawboy;1526110 said:


> Snowish, you're one block east, and just north of me. I'm at Balmoral and Mannheim. LOL. We'll have to meet up one of these days.
> 
> Bob


Well thats the closest major streets, im about quart mile south of there. But for sure, Sounds good to me. What kind of plowing do you do??


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

cjwoz;1525552 said:


> Thanks for the great replies!! Snowish10.. I plow all over the northwest side of the city and Elmwood Park. I've had the wideout for 4 season now and it's been great!! I did put jerre's edges on the wings when i first got the plow. As far as the Artic goes, I really do like it. however, my machine is a 2 speed and on larger lots(in high gear) the wings shoes will wear down (not really fast but noticeable on bigger lots). It's a small price to pay when you see the over all out come with the Artic. Now to complicate things, I recently came into contract of plowing city street, and i needed a backup plan in case one of the subs trucks goes down. So i picked up an older 8' Kage. I figured since the machine is usually done in 3 hours. i could pick up the machine, Kage and operator and drop them all off. I bought the Kage cause its a lot cheaper than running another truck. I will definitely keep track which one is faster on the main job (not the city streets). I'll post pics next week.


I was thinking about getting a wideout for my "new" truck i have, but i get paid by the hr so i thought it wasnt really worth it. But i love the wideout! Arent the streets rough on your truck/snowplow????? I have a gooseneck ball but it doesnt not come out of the hitch  .


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

I have to ask, how does the Dmax handle the trailer loaded with the plow on up front?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Snowish.. This is the first season for plowing streets. It's 90% brand new black top. There are a couple crapy spots so slow and steady will win the race. 

Danmax..I've only towed everything and the plow a couple times(so far so good). Now that I'm using the skidder as back up for the streets I won't haul the artic or the salter while the plow is on the truck. Ill just bring the skid and the Kage. As far as the truck goes. It's got a GM body lift, an additional rear leaf and timbens.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

cjwoz;1526234 said:


> Snowish.. This is the first season for plowing streets. It's 90% brand new black top. There are a couple crapy spots so slow and steady will win the race.
> 
> Danmax..I've only towed everything and the plow a couple times(so far so good). Now that I'm using the skidder as back up for the streets I won't haul the artic or the salter while the plow is on the truck. Ill just bring the skid and the Kage. As far as the truck goes. It's got a GM body lift, an additional rear leaf and timbens.


Well this winter im working for a company, But maybe next year if you need another truck, I have mine 2001 f350 7.3 with a 8'ft pro plus, it would be a beast on the city streets.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

PM me your cell phone number cause you just never know how this winter will end up....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cjwoz;1526234 said:


> As far as the truck goes. It's got a GM body lift.


How does the body lift work with your gooseneck hitch, is it harder to hook up with the ball partially recessed through the bed?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Honestly, I never even knew there was a body lift on the truck until my friend/mechanic told me that it has one cause the rotors are different.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My dream trailer, what's up with the wings?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I noticed that too pat, Only thing I could think of was theft deterrence? Definitely be easy to pick that one out next to other arctic's


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1526571 said:


> View attachment 118178
> 
> 
> My dream trailer, what's up with the wings?


Here is what i think they might be doing.

On that pusher it has a pivoting wing so it conforms with the pavement and stuff haha so i guess maybe it prevents his workers from bumping too close to a building or something causing the bolts to shear off... haha I dont know!

Also I read the first post... the part aout rhino lining the dump trailer part caught my eye... I dont think anyone opposed that thought but I think i will be the first! I wouldnt do that to my dump trucks because the rhino liner make it that much harder to get material out of the bed while dumping.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BigBoyPlowin;1526611 said:


> Here is what i think they might be doing.
> 
> On that pusher it has a pivoting wing so it conforms with the pavement and stuff haha so i guess maybe it prevents his workers from bumping too close to a building or something causing the bolts to shear off... haha I dont know!
> 
> Also I read the first post... the part aout rhino lining the dump trailer part caught my eye... I dont think anyone opposed that thought but I think i will be the first! I wouldnt do that to my dump trucks because the rhino liner make it that much harder to get material out of the bed while dumping.


Well the shoe is wider then the pivot bolt and nut so I'm still trying to guess at it


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like its there for strength. But not really needed.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks a lot like mine. Just a hell of a lot better.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

The winner is Sullivan... The wings bent some years back and they were straightened, and Now they don't bend anymore.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

What do i win? The trailer? Salter? The arctic? I'll take anyone if them. Let me know


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I might have an old shovel in the garage


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cjwoz;1526540 said:


> Honestly, I never even knew there was a body lift on the truck until my friend/mechanic told me that it has one cause the rotors are different.


Looking at the pics I don't see how your truck could have a body lift. It's pretty obvious if they do. And the rotors should be the same no matter what, the body has nothing to do with that. Kinda would make me worry having him work on stuff if that's his theory.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;1537596 said:


> Looking at the pics I don't see how your truck could have a body lift. It's pretty obvious if they do. And the rotors should be the same no matter what, the body has nothing to do with that. Kinda would make me worry having him work on stuff if that's his theory.


I second that


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Id love to have that trailer! What it cost yah if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures from the first move. I still got the Artic and a transfer tank to move.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I screwed up and accidently got rid of the prior trailer pics.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

To the body lift thing: All 2500HDs have a factory 2'' body lift


----------

